# How do I instal Xnest?



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 20, 2013)

How do I instal Xnest? Preferably with as little dependency overhead as possible.

http://www.manualpages.de/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-ports-9.0-RELEASE/man1/Xnest.1.html

http://www.freshports.org/x11-servers/XFree86-4-NestServer/ <== I think that's it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like it is x11-servers/xorg-nestserver.


----------

